# Getting a teacher position



## Dakota (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi
Just wondering if anyone here has gotten a teacher position somewhere in OZ. 

I´m not Australian, english is not my first language, but I have a Bachelor of Teaching from my home country and a master of education from Australia.
What are the chances I´ll be able to work as a teacher in Australia, and how difficult is it to get a job? I´m most likely applying in the Brisbane area..


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends what sort of teacher you would like to be. You could teach at:

- Primary School
- High School
- TAFE
- Uni
- One of private colleges

The place to start your looking is Department of Education and Training (there would be a separate website for each state). They can provide more details.

At TAFE and private colleges a often desired qualification is Cert IV in Assessment and Workplace Training plus relevant industry experience.


----------



## austinwiseman (Jun 30, 2010)

I think it all depends on your knowledge about English. Do you have teaching experience in English Language? I think if you have experience you have better chance of getting job as a teacher.


----------

